# Savage 110 Apex Predator 6.5 Creedmoor



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

Finally pulled the trigger on a new coyote gun. Just picked up the Savage 110 Apex Predator in 6.5 Creedmoor. She comes with a Vortex Crossfire II scope, accu trigger, fluted heavy barrel.










Took the wife out shooting on Friday and got it all sighted in. Man does this thing ever shoot nice. Really loving the accu-trigger


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice looking rifle and the 6.5 CM shoots good, my wife and I each have one, now all you need is a can.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

"...now all you need is a can."
I saw one in the top picture but it looks like a cheap one.

Good looking rig!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Really nice.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking rig that will put a hurting on a coyote for sure


----------



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

knapper said:


> Nice looking rifle and the 6.5 CM shoots good, my wife and I each have one, now all you need is a can.


Unfortunately they are not legal in Canada (stupid i know)


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Don't feel bad, Steve. They're almost illegal in the States, too. Hoop jumping is not for everyone.


----------



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

Around 150 rounds through this beauty now and I think I might be in love. This is one of the best shooting guns I've ever owned. Picked up a couple boxes of Hornady Match 120gr and have been really liking the results. Now to get her out and stretch her legs with some long range shots. We are limited to 100 yards on our backyard range unfortunately. Would really like to try her at 300-400 soon.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

It shoots good to 600 yds but 300 for shunting should be max. due to bullet drop.


----------

